# Hollow logs



## Wes43 (Apr 4, 2018)

How do I hollow out a log for crafts


----------



## LDO2802 (Mar 22, 2017)

Buy yourself and adze.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Wes - you need to be a little more specific as to the size and shape
of the "logs" you want to hollow out.
a 12" or larger log would require a chainsaw. smaller than 12" is hand power tools
down to chisels and adzes or even chucking it up on the lathe.
photos or drawings of the project you envision will help the gallery help you.

one of my favorite tools for aggressively removing material is the 4" angle grinder.










.


----------



## Fthis (Feb 11, 2018)

The question is incredibly vague. Help comment but you've got to be a wee bit more specific than that.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

now, if you want to hollow out a log for a canoe,
you can do it like our ancestors did hundreds of years ago.










.


----------

